# just had some ratings erased???



## camry818 (Aug 7, 2016)

ive been driving with uber for less than 2 months and i have not yet hit 500 rides, let alone 500 rated rides. my rating started out low but has increased steadily. ive been recording my ratings right before starting every new shift to compare my performance over time. i havent driven since sunday (today is thursday) and i havent had any new ratings come in since monday.

my last count was 296 rated trips, 238 of them rated 5 stars. today I checked it again and the total is 284/228. so basically, somehow, 12 of my ratings were erased (10 of which were 5's). my average rating remains unchanged at 4.71

what's going on here???


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Same! 150 rides and I had 110 ratings and now 89...

Still 4.9 though


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Been stuck at 4.70 for 4 months, only drive nights though. That 500 mark is bullshit, I have over 750 and the bad feedback remains from early on. At night the drunks rarely rate, usually they rate the next day hungover and angry at the world, that is where everthing under 5 comes from. Never saw trips just vanish though, better go back and make sure Uber didn't actually remove trips or set them to $0.00, I have had that happen. Some people simply never rate all which may or may not hurt your rating depending on whether they count at all.


----------



## camry818 (Aug 7, 2016)

there doesn't appear to be any way to contact uber in app about this specific problem, any ideas?


----------



## camry818 (Aug 7, 2016)

i got paid out yesterday and this happened today, and i havent driven tgis week yet. i havent been tracking the rides just the ratings, i checked and i have 394 and I'm pretty sure id broken 400 already. got paid what i was expecting so this is really only causing me confusion.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Help, 5 Star Partner Guide, Partner App Suggestions?


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got paid out as well, no issues. At about 1:30pm est today they dropped..


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

camry818 said:


> there doesn't appear to be any way to contact uber in app about this specific problem, any ideas?


Just email uber support.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber knows about this. Same thing is happening to me. After 8 emails and several canned responses, I finally got a real human reply to this issue. They are aware that it is a bug in the system since the last app update, and will be rolling out a new "fix" soon. Woo-hoo.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Uber knows about this. Same thing is happening to me. After 8 emails and several canned responses, I finally got a real human reply to this issue. They are aware that it is a bug in the system since the last app update, and will be rolling out a new "fix" soon. Woo-hoo.


I had mine change, lost one 5☆ but rated trip amount stayed the same. I figured someone realized I gave them a low rating so they changed it. About an hour ago, I got my 5☆ back . Rated trips is the same amount. Weird.

Haven't had a new rated trip in 2 or 3 days and I did 40 trips this weekend.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just noticed that one of my 5 stars disappeared... can users change their star rating after they've given it already?


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I just had 2 of my 5 stars erased and my rating went from 4.92 to 4.89... also lost 30 of my rated rides..

I emailed support and they said users have up to the next time the log in to rate a ride, which has nothing to do with the question I asked them....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

0to100 said:


> I just had 2 of my 5 stars erased and my rating went from 4.92 to 4.89... also lost 30 of my rated rides..
> 
> I emailed support and they said users have up to the next time the log in to rate a ride, which has nothing to do with the question I asked them....


When there is a glitch in The system, or if Uber makes changes in the way they do things, support is usually the last to find out. It's bass ackwards but true.

Either Uber has decided to change the way the ratings system works, or its a glitch. Just be prepared to receive your ratings for the week all at once in case it's a change.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Noticed my rating went up over the last week two points without the number of "Rated Trips" changing at all. Only the "Total trips" is accurate!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> When there is a glitch in The system, or if Uber makes changes in the way they do things, support is usually the last to find out. It's bass ackwards but true.
> 
> Either Uber has decided to change the way the ratings system works, or its a glitch. Just be prepared to receive your ratings for the week all at once in case it's a change.


Again, Uber knows about this. After tons of canned messages, I finally got someone to read my email, and they are aware of the issue, and are rolling out another magical update soon to correct it.


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

I hope they fix this soon... My 5 star ratings have dropped by 8 now... I have done 30 trips since I reported this issue and none have ratings... I have gone from 4.82 to 4.71 In the past few days... Hope they fix this before my rating goes below 4... Then they will probably try to suspend me...


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Zimmermen said:


> I hope they fix this soon... My 5 star ratings have dropped by 8 now... I have done 30 trips since I reported this issue and none have ratings... I have gone from 4.82 to 4.71 In the past few days... Hope they fix this before my rating goes below 4... Then they will probably try to suspend me...


Mine dropped from 4.87 to 4.85, then back up to 4.86 even though the rated/5-star trips aren't really moving anywhere... but I'm assuming results may differ drastically for "newer" drivers with less total lifetime trips. I myself have screamed over this and am waiting for the new "fix" in the next update, especially since my last few weeks have all averaged over 4.9 consistently.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

TK playing mind games.. Loves to put partners, err drivers, in dark.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

camry818 said:


> ive been driving with uber for less than 2 months and i have not yet hit 500 rides, let alone 500 rated rides. my rating started out low but has increased steadily. ive been recording my ratings right before starting every new shift to compare my performance over time. i havent driven since sunday (today is thursday) and i havent had any new ratings come in since monday.
> 
> my last count was 296 rated trips, 238 of them rated 5 stars. today I checked it again and the total is 284/228. so basically, somehow, 12 of my ratings were erased (10 of which were 5's). my average rating remains unchanged at 4.71
> 
> what's going on here???


I have been writing mine down daily for over a month.

So I know for a FACT Uber is shifting things around.

When total trips disappear what is the excuse ?

How reliable are these people

We have everything to Lose.

I do not enjoy Ubers latest game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Again, Uber knows about this. After tons of canned messages, I finally got someone to read my email, and they are aware of the issue, and are rolling out another magical update soon to correct it.


Meanwhile,Uber games continue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Been stuck at 4.70 for 4 months, only drive nights though. That 500 mark is bullshit, I have over 750 and the bad feedback remains from early on. At night the drunks rarely rate, usually they rate the next day hungover and angry at the world, that is where everthing under 5 comes from. Never saw trips just vanish though, better go back and make sure Uber didn't actually remove trips or set them to $0.00, I have had that happen. Some people simply never rate all which may or may not hurt your rating depending on whether they count at all.


They have been playing with feed back for months also.

All of my good feedback disappeared except for 2.

Old stuff that had dropped off 5-6 months ago has reappeared !


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I noticed my ratings debacle started about the time they added the delivery rating system. They can't maintain more than one function at a time, This Amazing $62 Billion Technology Company that it is. Pfftt

I haven't seen an increase in rated trips or 5 star trips in a week but my rating has held steady.


----------



## SUberbanDriver (Jul 16, 2016)

For whatever it may be worth, some of the Atlanta drivers (me included) had our star counts restored last night. My total trips count was kept current during the "star freeze". 

Interestingly, the difference between "Rated" and "5 Star Rated" trips remained the same after the restoration.


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

After the update my interface keeps changing... One day the "Go Online" button is in the top center... The next day it's a slide button on the top right... Then back again the next day... Also have had at least 90 5star trips disappear and a safety report popped up on the main interface... When I click on feedback it says "No issues reported... I have over 1320 rated trips and over 1200 of them are 5 star... Overall rating is now 4.71... I don't think so.... I had a 4.82 before all this started...


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

camry818 said:


> ive been driving with uber for less than 2 months and i have not yet hit 500 rides, let alone 500 rated rides. my rating started out low but has increased steadily. ive been recording my ratings right before starting every new shift to compare my performance over time. i havent driven since sunday (today is thursday) and i havent had any new ratings come in since monday.
> 
> my last count was 296 rated trips, 238 of them rated 5 stars. today I checked it again and the total is 284/228. so basically, somehow, 12 of my ratings were erased (10 of which were 5's). my average rating remains unchanged at 4.71
> 
> what's going on here???


Is this still messed up. I had problems with it last week so when the weekly report came out it seemed to release all the ratings that were stuck. Now I took a week off and started driving again tonight and my total rated trips went up but no 5 stars at all and my overall rating was in unchanged. Even on my worst day ever I never had 0 5 Star night's. I think may the overall rating reflects what's really happening but the other numbers reset once per week, who knows.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I just took a screenshot of my rating ( somehow it was reset to 5.0) 10 min later it reverted back. 5 star rating's are disappearing in droves.. I'm not sweating it.. Haven't driven in 2 weeks.. They keep lowering the Boost looking for fools and No Surge in site.. Later Uber..


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Just noticed the screen with that amount of trips, rated trips and 5 star ratings disappeared? Rebooted the app and phone..no dice, still gone.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

80sDude said:


> I just took a screenshot of my rating ( somehow it was reset to 5.0) 10 min later it reverted back. 5 star rating's are disappearing in droves.. I'm not sweating it.. Haven't driven in 2 weeks.. They keep lowering the Boost looking for fools and No Surge in site.. Later Uber..


Same thing happened to me last week. I opened the app, and literally had 120 rated trips and 5-star added to my app instantly, then a little later all of a sudden it said I was at a 5.00 rating. 10 minutes later, back to 4.89. Everything seems to be tallying correctly with trip counts and 5-star rides, but for the life of me I can't get my rating to budge off of 4.88 my last 200 trips (did 140 last week).


----------



## imardeep (Aug 19, 2015)

Reason is in ur case is just uber system is acting up try after few days and keep the count its gonna be good.

Now think about my account how is ?

I didnt drive for last 5 weeks , 5 weeks before my ratings was 4.74 then 2 weeks back it was 4.73 after that last week no. Of people rated me stays same but my rating goes down to 4.70.
Then last few days back they change the whole thing now they didn't even show me my ratings, just total no. Of 5 star ratings % and rides cancelled % thats it. Something is smelling fishyhere..

QUOTE="camry818, post: 1370336, member: 67923"]ive been driving with uber for less than 2 months and i have not yet hit 500 rides, let alone 500 rated rides. my rating started out low but has increased steadily. ive been recording my ratings right before starting every new shift to compare my performance over time. i havent driven since sunday (today is thursday) and i havent had any new ratings come in since monday.

my last count was 296 rated trips, 238 of them rated 5 stars. today I checked it again and the total is 284/228. so basically, somehow, 12 of my ratings were erased (10 of which were 5's). my average rating remains unchanged at 4.71

what's going on here???[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

imardeep said:


> Reason is in ur case is just uber system is acting up try after few days and keep the count its gonna be good.
> 
> Now think about my account how is ?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree the transparency is going away even further. Last week, I was at 4.88. My report for the week put me at a 4.92, but my rating went down to a 4.86. Uber math... ugh.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Seems like you guys will be deactivated


----------

